# OVBA Opens



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

April 8,2018 Mosquito Lake St. Park Ramp 8am -4pm
May 6,2018 Lake Milton Point View Ramp 7am-3pm
$50(cash) entry a boat ,you can fish alone.
registration ends 20 min. before start time.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just a reminder 3 weeks and counting.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Can you pre register and is there a cut off to limit of boats? Thanks


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tap that bass said:


> Can you pre register and is there a cut off to limit of boats? Thanks


no pre register, no cut off, average around 30 boats


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the "A-rig" rule? thanks


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I’ll be there ranger! Heck I’ll even fish out of your boat!


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

rizzman said:


> What is the "A-rig" rule? thanks


3 hooks


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

rangervs81 said:


> 3 hooks


ok, thanks.


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Any results from today at mosquito?


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Mosquito results 1st 7.97 3fish 2nd 4.86 2fish 3rd. 1.40 1fish BB 3.34 10 boats


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

rangervs81 said:


> April 8,2018 Mosquito Lake St. Park Ramp 8am -4pm
> May 6,2018 Lake Milton Point View Ramp 7am-3pm
> $50(cash) entry a boat ,you can fish alone.
> registration ends 20 min. before start time.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just a reminder, Lake Milton Open is 2 weeks away, should be a good smallmouth bite!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Come fish this weekend at Milton guys it’s heating up!


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Lake Milton Open Results 1st. 10.48 2nd.8.90 3rd. 6.84 4th. 6.34 BB 3.85. THANKS EVERYONE FOR FISHING.


----------

